# 30.9 seatpost weights?



## tazducks (Jun 11, 2008)

looking for new seatpost for full squish frame. considering going with the fail safe and getting a thompson masterpiece. have used tokens but saddle slides in clamp. so anyone have weights and lengths on other lighter 30.9 posts? thanks


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

tazducks said:


> looking for new seatpost for full squish frame. considering going with the fail safe and getting a thompson masterpiece. have used tokens but saddle slides in clamp. so anyone have weights and lengths on other lighter 30.9 posts? thanks


Masterpiece is a great post. And you have to pay for that greatness. I've got three, but was in need of a new post in the 30,9 size and looked around at auctions and sales the past month. I couldn't find one that was a bargain.

Instead...

I just picked up a Syntace P6 aluminum because it was only $40 new on eBay. The length I needed was only 40g more than the Masterpiece (which is $139.99 new on eBay). I took the weight penalty hit to save the cash. Installed it and have ridden it for a couple of weeks. Fuss free, solid and sharp looking. Perhaps the carbon version is equally so, I don't know but the reviews look good for it.

Syntace P6 Carbon has weights almost similar to the Masterpiece and costs about the same.

Syntace P6 Carbon: at 30,9

228 g at 400 mm
215 g at 350 mm
195 g at 280 mm

Syntace P6 Aluminum: at 30,9

Pretty much the same weights as the Thomson Elite series in various lengths.

BB


----------



## Madcow... (May 27, 2010)

You can find quite a few weights on them here: http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=7067

The embedded file is large and may take a moment to load so give the page a minute when you first visit. Then choose seatposts, then you can use the dropdown to look at only 30.9 and you can sort those by year, make, model, weight, length etc...


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

My Thomson Masterpiece w/Ti Hardware is 182g.
Black 30.9 x 350 Setback.
I love it but I also have $100 into it.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

how is the alloy P6? - really like the carbon version

you can't go wrong between Masterpiece & the P6 which has some set-back if you need it

also like the look of Ritchey WCS 1-bolt zero offset - but must not be on the market yet? (approx 164g ish)

here's our trusty old elite post @ 30.9 x 376mm


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

I would seriously consider the Crank bros Cobalt 11. 157g is one of the lightest seatposts that doesn't use that token/kcnc clamp style.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Masterpiece with titanium bolts and barrels and Smudek cradles top and bottom? Around 150-160 grams!!


----------



## Boralb (Jan 8, 2010)

Mine kcnc 30.9x350mm seatpost.
With the 2 ti bolts


----------



## tazducks (Jun 11, 2008)

problem i have is i cant use the 350mm, need 367 atleast, using an elite now till i find my light one i want. so id say i gotta do a 30.9 in 400mm length. thanks for the info guys still open for more ideas.


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

The cobalt is available in that length. It comes either 350 or 400

http://www.crankbrothers.com/seatposts_cobalt11.php


----------



## tazducks (Jun 11, 2008)

have you used this post? would it clamp well on carbon rails? any real life weights?


----------



## Vortechcoupe (Nov 7, 2006)

my 30.9x400 syntace carbon post came in at 219 grams. claimed is 228 grams. 

The build quality and ease of adjustment is top notch. Clear coat is perfect, just feels nice, won't harm carbon rails, etc.. It's just a really nice part that is kind of light, but will last and just work perfect.

I highly recommend it.


----------



## HotzKiss (Jun 24, 2004)

Specialized s work carbon post

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=41894&menuItemId=9305&eid=5135


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

HotzKiss said:


> Specialized s work carbon post
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=41894&menuItemId=9305&eid=5135


one of those came with a frame, its a good solid design - but no good for me as oval carbon rails are incompatible


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

I had an ec90, which I put ti hardware on. I don't remember the exact length, but I think I cut like 70mm off. After the cutting and new hardware, it was like 168g. I needed a setback post, so I switched the the giant contact slr. After cutting, it's now 190g.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Currently sitting on a World cup riders bike, 30.9 and 400mm long with heavy duty tube.


----------



## tazducks (Jun 11, 2008)

mattias are you selling those? if so pm me pricing info. thanks


----------

